# vacation for a week - what to do?



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

I have recently posted under "barn cat, feral", my outside kitty (I named her Benny), is coming along good. I am planning on brining her in, in about 4 - 5 weeks. I have the havaheart cage out in the yard, just so she can observe it, I have placed it in different areas of the yard. I have seen her looking at it. My question is, since she comes when I call her, with or without food, and I sit down she will stay 3 - 4 feet away, roll on the ground of sleep right there - I am going on vacation in 4 weeks, just for a week, I have someone to feed her, but should I continue with the way I am going, trying to initiate contact?, I am afraid that I will get that contact, and then I will be gone for a week. She is coming so close to that contact and of course that is what I want. If I didn't have to go, I wouldn't be going! This is the first time for doing this for me, and any information is greatly appreciated!
Sally


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Definitely continue what you are doing. Then when your back from your vacation bring her in to socialize her. If the person who is feeding her is a cat person have them continue to get her to warm up to them too.

I would be feeding your kitty by the trap. Place food in the door way of the trap. Have door way wired open. then when your back slowly move the food farther and farther into the covered trap. 

Have you posted picture of your kitty?


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

*Benny*

Thank you for your advice. I have been feeding her for the past 8 months, have cried numerous tears, and have worked really hard to get her to this point. She is coming along so nicely! I know alot of you have dealt with this and will appreciated any encouragement! I have been feeding her pretty close the the trap, when I get back from vacation, I will be wiring the trap open for a few days and feeding her right at the opening, then I wil set it. Is there any special, really enticing to a cat that they can't resist to put in it? She is a beautiful little cat!
Sally


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

When trapping i use the stinky cheap mackeral in the can. Rule of thumb is the fishier the food smells the more they are drawn to it. Of coarse with cats there are a few exceptions! 

But as you SLOWLY move the bowl back and she gets comfortable eating in the trap, you might be able to use her normal food.

Is she spayed yet?


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

*yes,*

Yes, she is spayed, her ear is tipped. I would say she is about a 1 1/2 yrs. old. My niece works for a vet, and she is going to get me medicine that I will put in her food, the will take care of fleas, and I think she also said worms. I'm sure she must have both. You can tell she sooo wants affection and trust, I can see it in her eyes. As I said this is the first time I have done this and I am scared, nervous, hopeful, and excited about this. I'm hoping you guys can walk me through this - I want this to work soooo much! I also have a 15 yr. old himalayan cat, which I am nervous about too, but they will be separated as long as they have to. Keep us in your prayers!, I will keep you updated! Any words of encouragement - greatly appreciated!
SAlly


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

You're doing everything right. If it helps, I was in a similar situation with going away for a week while feeding a stray cat. I put food out for Josie all summer, and began to gain her trust as she came every night. I had a vacation scheduled for late September. I was so worried about what was going to happen while I was away. I had my neighbor come over every day to refill her food and water. I was so relieved when I got home and Josie came back like nothing had changed. A few weeks later, I got up the nerve to do the trapping and she has been inside ever since.


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

*Thank you,*

I am so thankful I found this forum, the information and encouragment on here is invaluable to me. I think she will be alright when I am gone for a week, my sister-in-law, who lives next door, is a cat person and will come over and talk with her. Also my husband (I am blessed with a husband who is very supportive!), is going to come home for a day to check on both of my cats. I am a worrier though. I will feel better when I can get her in!!! Will keep you posted!!!
Sally


----------

